# Todays new setup



## A&TP (Jul 12, 2020)

Today we upgraded our little sage to this bad boy! Thank you so much@Sharkie and@coffeechap for all your advice and sourcing this beautiful beast to continue us on our slippery slope down the rabbit hole of coffee!!!
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Stunning piece of kit, loving those glass panels! Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Are those glass panels readily available? Looks amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&TP (Jul 12, 2020)

richwade80 said:


> Are those glass panels readily available? Looks amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to my knowledge. Lucky that they came with the machine.@coffeechap is the man to ask.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Giles1986 (Sep 19, 2020)

Looks excellent, nice worktop too!


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

Yowza! That looks stunning!


----------

